# How do you treat rabbit with mastitis? Please Help



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a doe with mastitis, and need to treat, also it seems to only affect only one nipple so far, the babies have still been nursing other nipples, is it OK for them to stay nursing other nipples, or should I quit having mom feed and start them on KMR? Does she need penicillin to clear this, or what should be done? There are no rabbit vets in my area.


----------



## Dogwoodhill (Feb 27, 2011)

ive never had a rabbit have this so im not help. but ive breastfed my kids, and ive gotten mastitis a couple of times an i just keep nursing my kid, i know im not a rabbit so it cant be the same. but i never took antibaticots (sp?) and it got better on its own. so i would freak out right away and pull the kits from her untill someone gives you a better anwser.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree... pull the kits! Actually, the only method I ever found to be successful was actual minor surgery. The pus needs to be removed... not just "drained." Just like a blackhead, the pus will have a "root" that is thicker and stickier and will NOT drain. It needs to be removed manually. After removal, clean with peroxide and pack well with bag balm (or better yet, Watkin's Petro Carbo salve). Make sure all tools and surfaces used are sterilized and use latex gloves (the throw away kind).

Pat Lamar


----------



## Dogwoodhill (Feb 27, 2011)

Dogwoodhill said:


> ive never had a rabbit have this so im not help. but ive breastfed my kids, and ive gotten mastitis a couple of times an i just keep nursing my kid, i know im not a rabbit so it cant be the same. but i never took antibaticots (sp?) and it got better on its own. so i would freak out right away and pull the kits from her untill someone gives you a better anwser.


i just want to edit this... i ment dont freak out and pull the kits... sorry. typo. but like i said before i nursed though it, it sucked, had a high fever, and VERY sore. but it drained out when they nursed. SO i wouldnt freak out and pull the kits. BUT i am not a rabbit. and ive never had a rabbit have this, so i have no idea what its like for a rabbit. just my 2 cents.


----------



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

well we didn't pull the kits, but did give her shots of penicillin-we supplemented with KMR on the first couple of days of her treatment, but after that, her milk seemed to come back in better, and they are all nursing again and doing well.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not sure about rabbits with mastitis but, like Dogwoodhill, I've suffered through it and keeping the milk flowing cleared the infection and blockage. The problem is that rabbit pus does not drain like human pus. It is very thick like dry peanut butter so it stays where it forms and has to be manually cleaned out.


----------



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess the babies somehow were able to remove it, because she is back in business and they are all 3 eating well again, none of her nipples seem to be clogged, they nurse all over-I know this for a fact because in her situation, from day one, we have had to turn her over on her back and let them nurse twice a day-she acted nuts when she first had them, one of them has a missing front leg, and ear, as well as its tail completely chewed off by her. I will try to post some pics tomorrow of them, they are fat little butterballs now and doing great.


----------

